# Notropis Chrosomus - Regenbogenelritze



## Erin (15. Sep. 2016)

Moin ihr Lieben,

ich überlege mir im nächsten Jahr Regenbogenelritzen und __ Moderlieschen zuzulegen. Die Moderlieschen sollten in unserem Teich, der ja ab und an mal überschwemmt werden kann, kein Problem darstellen. Technik gibt es im Teich nicht, abgesehen von einem Wasserfall. Ganz sicher bin ich mir aber noch nicht was die Regenelritzen betrifft.
Anscheinend ist es ja so, dass es ziemlich unwahrscheinlich ist, dass sich aus unserem Teich heraus eine Notropis-Plage in naheliegenden Gewässern breitmacht, aber wie steht es mit den anderen Parametern?
Bei uns hausen viele __ Frösche und ich gehe davon aus, dass sich im nächsten Jahr auch wieder __ Molche bei uns einfinden. Ebenso gibt es natürlich viel anderes Kleingetier, welches den Teich schon erobert hat oder es noch tun wird und das ist auch ausdrücklich gewünscht. Die Frage ist also, wie passen die Notropis da rein...was meint ihr? Geht das? Wenn jemand welche hält, wäre ich für Erfahrungsberichte sehr dankbar, denn wenn sie erstmal hier sind, möchte ich sie bestimmt nicht wieder abgeben und meine Aquas sind definitiv zu klein, außer vielleicht um mal ein paar Jungtiere zu überwintern.
Was beobachtet ihr denn bei euren kleinen bezüglich Fressverhalten und Population von Molchen, Fröschen und diversem Kleingetier?
Sollte ich mich dafür entscheiden, würde ich von beiden Arten höchstens 10-15 Stück einsetzen und das bliebe auch der einzige Besatz, Moderlieschen werden ja ohnehin von ganz allein mehr. Für die Notropis würde ich eine Laichecke herrichten und mal versuchen, ob ich Jungfische im Winter im Aqua durchbringe.
Was meint ihr?

Nachtrag zum Teich

keine Technik, mindestens 16.000l, eher mehr, kein weiter Besatz, Tiefe 1,10, Bepflanzung noch recht mager, wird aber erheblich aufgestockt, vor allem mit Unterwasserpflanzen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Sep. 2016)

Hi Erin,

für Regenbogenelritzen ist ne eher magere Bepflanzung zumindest artgerecht - die stammen ja aus schneller fließenden Bächen/Kleinflüssen mit Kiesgrund (deren Lebensraum ist mit der Barbenregion vergleichbar)

MfG Frank


----------



## Erin (16. Sep. 2016)

Moin Frank,

hm....stellt sich die Frage wie sie mit mehr Bepflanzung zurecht kommen....wobei der Teich groß genug ist, um auch mit vielen Pflanzen genug Schwimmraum zu bieten. So wie es jetzt ist, geht es definitiv nicht, es gefällt mir nicht, Sauerstoffeintrag ist sonst zu gering und ich bin der Überzeugung, dass ein gut bepflanzter Teich sehr viel stabiler läuft, zumal ich keine Technik habe.
Was ich mir aber gut vorstellen könnte, hinten beim Wasserfall mehr Fläche frei zu lassen und auf der flachen Ebene ein Kiesbett anzulegen. Bei einer Oberfläche von 50qm sollte das kein Problem sein


----------



## Christine (16. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Erin,

also die Notropis wollen auf jeden Fall Strömung und Kiesel, um sich zu vermehren. Den __ Moderlieschen reichen ein paar Stengel. Auch mögen die Notropis es zum Ablaichen ein wenig wärmer. Die Kleinen aus Deinem Teich zu fischen, um sie im AQ zu überwintern, halte ich für illusorisch. Wenn Du sie bei Werner (wp-3d) kaufst, dann sind sie aus einer winterharten Zucht. (Gibt meines Wissens auch Rabatt für Forenmitglieder). Werner hat selbst immer eine kleine Horde im Teich draussen bzw. im Bachlauf. Wenn Du die Suchfunktion bemühst, wirst Du noch einige Erfahrungsberichte - insbesondere auch von Werner selbst - finden.

Bei mir sind sie leider ausgestorben, mein Teich ist zu kalt und meine europäischen Elritzen zu gute Jäger. Wo wir dann beim Thema fressen sind: Moderlieschen jagen gerne auf Anfluginsekten, fressen aber - genauso wie die Notropis - alles, was ins Mäulchen passt. Kaulquappen passen definitiv nicht. Laich schon. Aber der bewegt sich nicht und ist deshalb nicht so interessant. Eher kann es schon mal passieren, das Frosch und Co. Jagd auf die Fischchen machen. Alles schon gesehen.


----------



## Erin (16. Sep. 2016)

Moin Christine,

d.h. um Frosch und Co muss ich mich erstmal nicht sorgen, das ist gut 
Strömung werde ich mal schauen, wie ich das am besten bewerkstellige, aber da fällt mir dann schon was ein, vielleicht eine Art Strömungsbecken im Teich mit Kiesbett und Ablaichschale, anscheinend bevorzugen sie ja weiße Kiesel...Abfischen würde ich übrigens nur Jungtiere, vorausgesetzt ich erwische sie überhaupt 
Wärme muss man dann schauen...die freie Ecke bekommt tagsüber die meiste Sonne, könnte passen.

Ich hab mich gestern durch fast alle Beiträge geklickt, die ich gefunden habe, nur meine speziellen Fragen wurden da nicht beantwortet und im Netz findet man kaum ausführliche Berichte zur Teichhaltung oder sagen wir mal, mir waren sie nicht ausführlich genug  Ich würde mich schon gern nach allen Seiten absichern, für ein 200l Becken im Haus krieg ich nämlich keine Genehmigung  Vielleicht sollte ich nochmal direkt nach Werners Beiträgen suchen, kaufen würde ich sowieso bei ihm. Das wäre eine Stunde Fahrt von hier aus...

Dank euch erstmal


----------



## Christine (16. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Erin,
ruf oder Mail doch Werner mal direkt an, er ist ein ganz Lieber und kann dir alle Fragen direkt beantworten. Michael, sein Sohn, übrigens auch.


----------



## Erin (17. Sep. 2016)

Moin Christine,

das ist eine gute Idee  Werde ich in jedem Fall noch machen....trotzdem wäre es schön noch von verschiedenen Leuten Erfahrungsberichte zu lesen


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Erin,

ich habe seit Juni dieses Jahres 22 Regenbogenelritzen im Filtergraben, sie fühlen sich sichtlich wohl. Ich habe sie von Werner ( WP-3) bezogen.Füttern brauche ich nicht, sie finden auch so genug. Sie haben bis jetzt 4x abgelaicht, Nachwuchs konnte ich noch nicht endecken.Laut Werner sind sie winterhart und es sollte ihnen nichts ausmachen draussen zu bleiben. Jungfische sollten im ersten Winter drinnen gehalten werden. Es macht Spaß den agilen Kerlchen zuzuschauen.


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Sep. 2016)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder mit Laichfärbung.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Was ich mir aber gut vorstellen könnte, hinten beim Wasserfall mehr Fläche frei zu lassen und auf der flachen Ebene ein Kiesbett anzulegen.


Hört sich gut an. 
Bei mir Haben Sie letztes Jahr auch abgelaicht. Ohne Strömung. Dieses Jahr auch das erste mal ohne Strömung. Dann habe ich eine Kiesschale in den Filterauslauf gestellt.
Erst hat sich wohl wetterbedingt nix gerührt. Dann haben Sie abgeleicht und ich habe die alte Schale in die Regentonne gestellt. Dann eine neue Schale mit sauberen Kies wieder in den Filtereinlauf. Da haben Sie nach ein paar Tagen wieder abgelaicht. Bis jetzt habe ich im Teich noch keine Jungfische gesehen. ...... nur jede menge Goldelrizen.
Denke das die wohl die wenigen Regenbogenelritzen weg fressen.

Wenn du es abwarten kannst würde ich in deiner Stelle nur Regenbogenelritzen in den Teich setzen und mir die __ Moderlieschen noch ein paar Jahre sparen. Oder du macht es wie Benny der wohl eine separate Aufzucht in einem Aquarium mit Atemia etc. durchführt. 
Das 200 L Becken würde ich im Heizungsraum verstecken......Temperatur reicht da für die Jungtiere.


----------



## Erin (18. Sep. 2016)

Moin,

die Bilder sind wirklich schön  Wie ist das denn mit deinen Filtergraben, Roland, hab mich damit noch nicht näher beschäftigt, hast du da richtig Strömung? Sorry, wahrscheinlich eine dämliche Frage....frage mich nur, ob der den ganzen Winter komplett eisfrei bleibt. Und sind die Regenbogenelritzen der einzige Besatz? Wenn sie bei schon 4x abgelaicht haben, müsste man doch irgendwann mal kleine gesehen, wenn niemand da ist, der sie wegfuttert, oder? 

Totto....meinst du die Lieschen futtern die Jungfische weg? Welchen Besatz hast du denn sonst schwimmen, abgesehen von den Goldelritzen?
Hm...ich würde es ja mit der Aufzucht drinnen versuchen, aber anscheinend sieht man die Jungfische ja gar nicht, wenn da überhaupt was bei rauskommt. 
Heizungsraum geht nicht, der ist bei uns unterm Dach, viel zu klein und viel zu warm, aber Hauswirtschaftsraum ginge theoretisch, nur weiß ich nicht, ob die Einbauküche ein 200l Becken trägt. Ich hab hier noch ein 60er, aber vermutlich ist das, selbst für die Jungfische, viel zu klein. Muss ich nochmal drüber nachdenken...


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Erin,

der Filtergraben hat ein Volumen von ca 8,5m³ und wird einmal pro Stunde durchströmt. Richtige Strömung kommt da nicht auf. Die Fische sammeln sich des öfteren an den Einläufen und schwimmen dort in der Strömung. Der FG bleibt auch nicht eisfrei, da kommt ein Eisfreihalter rein und die Pflanzenstengel werde ich dieses Jahr über Wasser abschneiden.

Außer den Regenbogenelritzen habe ich keine Fische drinnen.

Das bis jetzt kein Nachwuchs aufkommt könnte verschiedene Ursachen haben. Entweder die Fische fressen den Laich selbst, oder der Laich versinkt in dem Kies an der Ablaichstelle. Darunter befinden sich die Ansaugfilterrohre der Pumpen, es kann also sein das der Laich angesaugt und in die Filter gepumpt wird.

Ich werde es im nächsten Jahr mal mit einer Kies gefüllten Ablaichwanne und einer kleinen Strömungspumpe versuchen.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Totto....meinst du die Lieschen futtern die Jungfische weg?


Ja. 



Erin schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch ein 60er,


Reicht wenn du nicht 150 sondern nur 10-20 aufziehen willst ...die sind ja Jumbo Neon groß und wenn es im Frühjahr wieder in den Teich geht haben die für den nächsten Winter zeit zum Wachsen. 
Ich bin auch zu Werner gefahren. Sei Sohn hat mir da den Teich und die Zuchtanlage gezeigt. Ich habe die zum Herbst hin gekauft weil es mir Möglich war ein 120 Liter Becken im Heizungsraum auf zu stellen. Das ganze vor den Fensterbereich. Außenfilter, welchen ich noch herumstehen hatte dran. Alles gut. Paar Stängel  Teichpflanzen und ein paar Aquarien pflanzen mit rein. Gepflanzt in Tontöpfe. Bisschen gebrauchten Kies (0,5 cm unten auf dem Boden). Paar Posthörner und später noch Redfire. Das ganze ca. bei 18 °C. Einige __ Schnecken Ein 6 große Alte gekauft und ca. 14 Jungfische. 

Von den Jungfischen habe ich fünf in mein 450 Becken gesteckt. Die sind im Schwarm mit meinen Leuchtaugenbärblingen mit geschwommen. So von wegen Aufteilen.
  In dem warmbecken sind 2 gestorben, warum auch immmer. 


Die im Heizungsraum haben alle überlebt. Sind dann im März in den Teich gewandert.


----------



## Erin (18. Sep. 2016)

Danke euch beiden, das ist wieder reichlich Stoff um diverse Überlegungen anzustellen...Wenn sie bei euch auch ohne große Strömung abgelaicht haben, brauche ich vielleicht nicht so einen Riesenaufriss, muss ich mal testen....eventuell lässt sich der Wasserfall da einbinden...
Hm...die Lieschen können noch warten, es muss ja nicht alles sofort sein, ich denke mal, zumindest 1 Jahr das ganze beobachten, ist drin, aber sie liegen mir schon am Herzen 
Was die Jungfische angeht, gäbe es hier ja mehrere Optionen, zumindest für den Schlupf. Das 60er wollte ich eh aufstellen, da würde sich das anbieten und Filtergedöns gibt es hier noch reichlich, sollten wirklich viele oder überhaupt welche schlüpfen kann ich immer noch aufrüsten....ich seh schon das Gesicht, wenn ich mit der nächsten Pfütze ankomme  *hüstel* Aber im HW stört's ja niemanden 
Irgendwo hatte ich übrigens gelesen, dass kühlere Temperaturen im Winter sie im nächsten Jahr zum Ablaichen anregen, vielleicht wollen sie es im Winter generell nicht so kuschelig?
Hat hier, außer Axel, überhaupt mal jemand Jungfische im Teich entdeckt? Oder hab ich das überlesen?  Könnte mir natürlich auch vorstellen, dass __ Frösche oder Libellenlarven da auch nicht nein sagen....eventuell wäre eine Art Ablaichkasten für den Teich eine Idee, natürlich keiner von denen fürs Aqua, sondern irgendwas, was durchströmt wird, groß genug ist und Schutz vor den anderen Teichbewohnern bietet...

Schönes Becken übrigens, habe ich aber, glaube ich, schon mal gesagt


----------



## Erin (20. Sep. 2016)

Ich habe jetzt nochmal kreuz und quer gelesen, hauptsächlich Aqua-Foren....scheinbar gibt es mehrere Methoden um die Shiner groß zu kriegen, funktioniert aber wohl relativ einfach...im Aqua...warum also nicht im Teich? Mögliche Ursachen, die mir so einfallen sind eigentlich nur Fressfeinde, fehlendes Futter und schwankende Wasserqualität, abgesehen von Ursachen wie Ansaugrohre, wie das vielleicht bei Roland der Fall ist.
Schwankende Wasserqualität müsste man vielleicht mal unter die Lupe nehmen, habe aber auf die Schnelle nichts besonderes über ihr natürliches Habitat gefunden, vielleicht finde ich da noch was heraus. Auch wenn die erwachsenen Tiere da nicht so empfindlich sind, muss das ja nicht auch zwangsläufig für die Jungtiere gelten.
Futter wäre so ein Punkt, im Aqua gibt man Infusorien, Staubfutter und/oder Artemia gezielt, keine Ahnung wie es sich da im Teich verhält...
Als Fressfeinde könnte ich mir alles Mögliche vorstellen, einschließlich der Eltern.
Bei der Wasserqualität kann man wahrscheinlich nicht viel drehen, aber wenn man nun eine engmaschige Reuse umfunktioniert und die Ablaichschale reingibt, mit der Spritze füttert und so auch die Fressfeinde fernhält (wie engmaschig sind die Dinger?), könnte das klappen? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Mai 2017)

Bei mir geht es wieder los.
Gestern Abend waren die ersten Männchen rosa angehaucht.

Habe dann eine Schale mit Kies in einem Kescher in den Teich gestellt, damit ich die Schale besser wieder raus bekomme.
Zwei weiße Steine auf den groben Kies. Zum anlocken.
Heute sind Sie am ableichen.

   

Wie es sich gehört in die Schale im Kescher.


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo Totto,

wie willst du nach dem ablaichen weiter vorgehen?


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Mai 2017)

Also die kommen dann in die Regentonne ..... die wurde im Frühjahr leer gemacht, so das alle __ Schnecken, Libellenlarven und Wasserkrebse jetzt im Teich sind und sich die Eier vielleicht entwickeln können. Hatte überlegt die in irgend eines meiner Aquarien zu packen......ist aber zur Zeit in keinem meiner Becken möglich und wenn ich noch ein Becken aufstelle hängt der Haussegen schief.....

Werde, wenn ich die Schale raus nehme gleich eine weitere rein stellen. Vielleicht kann ich die dann im Bachlauf deponieren.

Weiß einer, wie lange die Eier zur Entwicklung ungefähr brauchen ?


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Mai 2017)

Werner müsste das wissen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Mai 2017)

Hi Torsten,

ohne ne Strömungspumpe, die laufend "frisches, sauerstoffreiches" Wasser an den Eiern verbeispült, wirds in ner Regentonnen aber wohl nicht zur Entwicklung kommen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Mai 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ohne ne Strömungspumpe, die laufend "frisches, sauerstoffreiches" Wasser an den Eiern verbeispült, wirds in ner Regentonnen aber wohl nicht zur Entwicklung kommen


Jetzt bin ich am Überlegen ob ich die einfach in den OASE Filter stelle....
Ist der einzige Platz mit Dauerströmung


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Mai 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich am Überlegen ob ich die einfach in den OASE Filter stelle....
> Ist der einzige Platz mit Dauerströmung



besteht da net die Gefahr das die geschlüpfte, noch nicht schwimfähige Fischbrut in die Filtermedien gesaugt/gedrückt wird und dann eingeht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Mai 2017)

anstelle von ner Strömungspumpe dürfte ein Luftsprudler aber auch die gleiche Wirkung haben (wenn der Ausströmer gleich bei den Kieseln platziert wird)


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Mai 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> anstelle von ner Strömungspumpe dürfte ein Luftsprudler aber auch die gleiche Wirkung haben (wenn der Ausströmer gleich bei den Kieseln platziert wird)


 
Zwei .... ein Gedanke.....bin schon am suchen wo ich meinen längsten Luftschlauch habe.


----------

